# Blueprint Cabinet



## pineyfolks (Apr 22, 2015)

Is anyone using a blueprint cabinet for tools storage? I found some that are 50 x 50" square. I'm thinking of using them as a table in the middle of my Shop.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 22, 2015)

I worked a largish shop where we had on in QC. Good for instruments because they generally lay only one layer deep and don't get all stacked up. We had a drawer for blade mics, one for small plug gages, one for small ring gages, etc. 

I wouldn't mind having one myself. They can be useful. Just mind the drawer depth. Tall stuff that won't lay down pretty low profile won't fit.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 22, 2015)

Are they built as heavy as your average toolbox? I just don't want to load them and have the drawers bow.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 22, 2015)

I'd say yes, but there is a caveat......the drawers are very wide, with no ribs for stiffening. You could pop rivet some Al angle down the middle and cure that though. I had that one loaded pretty good. 3 guys couldn't lift it. There was some bowing, but not unacceptable.


----------



## churchjw (Apr 22, 2015)

I have several of them and they are working great.  Plywood liners with shapes cut out would help.  The load has to be spread out. If you put to much weight in the center it will bow.  Mine were sold as map cases, they were from a library but they are the same things.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/sets/72157635165763993/


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds good. I'm waiting to see  if this deal goes through Friday.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 23, 2015)

How much do these usually sell for?


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 23, 2015)

I gave 2 of those away because I needed the room. Got them for nothing as they were sitting in a back room at work doing nothing.


----------



## fixit (Apr 23, 2015)

pineyfolks said:


> Is anyone using a blueprint cabinet for tools storage? I found some that are 50 x 50" square. I'm thinking of using them as a table in the middle of my Shop.




I had a friend in NJ that was a tool junkie, He filled drawing cabinets like those with tools. It worked great everything in one layer in each drawer. This guy was really a tool junkie, when he went to the local flea markets the regulars knew him by name & saved unusual tools for him. Every time I would visit him he would show me his recent  purchase, many times he would ask if I knew what it was as he had no idea, but it looked good. Really miss him.

fixit


----------



## Bartonius (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a stack of them and I love them.  The drawers are deeper than a typical Craftsman toolbox drawer, they just look shallower because they are so wide.  I have had no issues with over loading, but the drawers on mine are full extension and might cause the cabinet to tip if too heavy/not counterbalanced.


----------



## churchjw (Apr 23, 2015)

I paid 50$ each for mine.


----------



## pineyfolks (Apr 23, 2015)

That's what he's asking. I hope he still has them.


----------



## Franko (Apr 23, 2015)

I picked up some computer card files at a local used office supply for a song. It's one of the best investments I ever made.

They are very strong and great for holding stock, tools and gizmos. I use the top drawer on each for keeping parts used on current projects out of the way and handy.

They are two card wide cabinets and have a low divider down the middle of each drawer. There is about a 4 inch gap under each side that had to be filled. I just used corrugated cardboard and it has sufficed for a couple decades.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a stack of blueprint cabinets like the ones on their side above.  They are really great.  Mine are very strong, stronger or as strong as tool box drawers and on ball bearings.   I like having everything spread out in one layer to see all the tools.

For mine I bought some black trays for boots by the door in winter to put some tools in front of some drawers. That way I could lift out the whole tray about 18 X 24 X 1 inch. And still store other tools around and in back of it. 

And line them with rubberized drawer liner for tool boxes.

I'm a big fan.  No better tool box in my opinion.


----------

